# WNBA To Extend 2004 Season To Mid-October



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> More Than 30 WNBA Stars Expected To Represent Their Countries In Athens In 2004
> WNBA To Extend 2004 Season To Mid-October
> 
> NEW YORK, October 15 – The WNBA announced today it will lengthen the 2004 season by four weeks, with the WNBA Finals to be played in mid-October of next year, in order to accommodate the approximately 30 WNBA players expected to represent their countries at the 2004 Olympic Games being held August 13-28 in Athens, Greece.


http://www.wnba.com/news/2004_season_extended_031015.html


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Solid decision... best for all involved, I think. It will be interesting to see how their ratings do in October for the Finals.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

GOD NO, IF THATS THE CASE IM WATCHING THE YANKEES AND PRESEASON BBALL


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Baseball is BORING!! 

I think it was a good decision.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> Baseball is BORING!!


:yes:

I've heard such good things about the WNBA from the fans on this site that I really think I'm going to watch it some next season.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> Baseball is BORING!!


thats my point


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes:
> ...


The championship game between LA and Detroit is one of the best basketball games I have seen in a LONG time. That includes NBA and College. The style of the game is different from the NBA, a more pure basketball game, but if you love hoops - it is a nice summer fix.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> Baseball is BORING!!


Baseball is more of an aquired taste...

And you can't tell me the baseball playoffs haven't been exciting up until this world series.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> Baseball is more of an aquired taste...
> ...


Give her a break on this one... can you imagine sittting through year after year of Astros baseball??? I can, since I lived there for many years and I understand where she is coming from!


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

hEY I AGREE WITH STACIE BASBEBALL IS BORING! DAMN THOSE ASTROS! I ACTUALLLY LIKE THE TEXANS BETTER THAN THE STROS EVEN THOUGH THE TEXANS NEVER WIN! HOUSTON HAVE NO WINNING TEAMS WITH THE EXCEPTION OF THE AEROS(HOCKEY)AND MAYBE COMETS!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> Baseball is more of an aquired taste...
> ...





Yes I can tell you. Baseball has never been interesting. NEVER!!This year's world series has nothing to do with my opinion.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> 
> 
> Give her a break on this one... can you imagine sittting through year after year of Astros baseball??? I can, since I lived there for many years and I understand where she is coming from!


Don't get me wrong. I'm not saying you have to like baseball at all. In fact, I don't much care for it during the regular season at all. I mean, I'll listen to it on the radio, but I'm not going to sit down and watch a game.

I do however, for whatever reason, like watching the games during the playoffs. No idea why really. Maybe because it seems to move a lot faster.

Like I said, it's an acquired taste.

And sitting through year after year of Astros ball couldn't be much worse then seeing the Mariners stink for years and years before they suddenly started dominating like they are now. I don't think they even had a winning season until 1991... It was still fun to watch sometimes, just because they hit a lot of home runs. They didn't win many games though.

Maybe since the Mariners aren't really a Portland team is why it didn't really bother me. Who knows.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that's fine. I don't have a problem with that at all. I was just pointing out the fact that this year's playoffs have been exciting almost every single game. Every series except for one has gone the distance, and many think this one will too.

But your opinion is your opinion, and that's fine, as I said. I wasn't saying that your view on baseball wasn't a valid one or anything. I was just giving a reason that many clearly feel that baseball is a good sport.

Now, as for golf, there's a boring sport!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

This makes sense to me. The NBA will be seen year round. Either for men or women.


----------

